# camper cover/shed



## bobrussell

I posted this on a truck forum because some one saw it in the background of a truck picture and asked me to. Thought some of you guys might want some ideas. The diagonal braces could be removed, just never have gotten around to it. The cost was less than $1500. I may bring the sides half way down in the future for more coverage.


----------



## Van Fink

I like your shed, I was gonna buy one of the carport metal ones but they're kinda pricey. What kind of post did you use & did you make your trusses? thanks Van


----------



## l2l

Thats a great Shed nice job


----------



## bobrussell

they're 20' round-treated post (crooked as a dog's leg but fairly cheap) and i made the trusses.


----------

